# Best tow behind tool to remove grass?



## cyberlance (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a John Deere Lawn Tractor and want to remove a large amount of grass and weeds that have taken over a volleyball court. What is the best tool to use and way to go about removing the vegetation?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cyberlance, 

Welcome to the forum.

I have a Craftsman lawn sweeper, and it works well under normal cutting circumstances. But I doubt that it can sweep up extremely heavy cuttings as I think you are describing. 

I think that you will have to mow the volleyball court and hand rake the initial vegetation cut. Thereafter, if you mow on a regular basis a lawn sweeper will do fine.


----------



## grauemaus (Aug 31, 2018)

I am looking for something similar, but too cut the grass lot then run the define over it to get rid of that and weeds prior to aerating and then seeding. Would a chain harrow be good for both these jobs?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A chain harrow is for spreading horse or cow manure in the pasture, they do not work well on fibrous material like grass.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

cyberlance said:


> I have a John Deere Lawn Tractor and want to remove a large amount of grass and weeds that have taken over a volleyball court. What is the best tool to use and way to go about removing the vegetation?


A bagger on the mower, close mowing after the heavy stuff is removed, then application of a herbicide to kill the vegetation.


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

I have a harrow rake that that is pretty good on shallow rooted growth. The drag tines will pull out a lot of the vegetation on the initial pass. I think it would do the job for you, but you may need to make a few passes.

They come in different sizes. I got the smallest that I could find 4' x 3' I think.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this volley ball court, something that was professionally installed with a special mix of clay/sand/misc? And how thick might this layer be? I ask, because it it was built with a 4" thickness, just to pick a number, you don't want to dig any deeper than say 3" to avoid bringing up the sublayer and mixing it in with the "good stuff".


----------

